# Which work stand for a tandem bike?



## moshemark (Mar 1, 2007)

Which work stand do you recommend? Also, please let me know tips in using a work stand with a tandem.

I have a Ventana ECDM. I will use the work stand for light maintenance.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Have an old Park stand, supports the tandem just fine. I'd go look up the number, but it's easily 20 years old, so it wouldn't matter. Which probably makes this post useless


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

I put a split handlebar grip on the seat-tube on my park and it works great


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Ultimate/Feedback no problems. Use 2 on a tandem and its super stable


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

I have this
Park Tool Co. » PRS-3.2-1 : Single Arm Professional Work Stand : Shop Repair Stands
on this
Park Tool Co. » 130 : Repair Stand Base : Accessories

Rated by Park to handle 150 lbs.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ultimate. Just need to keep it balanced front to rear. 
I always clamped to the stoker down tube until I put a frame pack on. Now stoker top tube.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I have a 20 year old Park PCS1 that was the first version (gray color, not blue).

I am sure the newer version would work well also. Nice because it folds up and out of the way.

For a single bike it is fine on it's own. For the tandem, most often I clamp to the stoker seatpost and place plastic 5 gallon pail under the front tire to work on the drivetrain or rear suspension.

If I need to work on the front suspension, I clamp to the captain seatpost.

You asked which stand to purchase, seems we are all explaining what we have. Myself, if I needed a new stand, I would have a look at everything Park offers. Then decide on budget and features.
FWIW, the consumer stands are also easy to take on road trips and can be used as a wash rack, so I would send you in that direction.

A PCS-4-1 in the most current version or a PCS-10.

PK


----------



## moshemark (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for all your answers!

Do you think that this workstand would do the job?--

http://www.amazon.com/VENZO-Alumini...p/B00FLU61Z2/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8

Read: http://www.amazon.com/review/RS3SGMZKW8DL5/ref=cm_srch_res_rtr_alt_1


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good for the price. It claims it can hold 66 pounds, so that should be sufficient. One thing I saw in a review is copied below. This detail would disqualify for me, but I use my stand a lot and easy on and easy off is important to me. 


"I am still undecided about the clamp. The cam or offset of the clamp is too small. When the clamp is opened enough to set the frame in it, it won't close enough to hold the bike. You have to rest the bike on the bottom of the clamp and with your free hand tighten the thumb nut and then close the clamp. Reverse the process to open the jaw far enough to remove the bike. If the clamp was better, I'd give it 5 stars. I'm undecided whether I will return it because it is for travel and not a permanent stand."


----------



## 827286 (Aug 15, 2017)

*Cannondale Road Tandem 2 on Park PCS-10 work stand*

I'm using a Park PCS-10 clamped to seat post and a bucket under front wheel...
View attachment 1209255


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

After using a wall-mount stand, I wouldn't look back if you have the space. In my case, I welded up a wall-mount bracket and reused a Wrench Force upper/clamp from a floor stand I already owned, but you can obviously just buy a wall- or bench-mount stand.

The stability for our tandem and my fat-tire cargo bike is infinitely better than the floor stand was, and as a bonus, I use it to hold the tandem in the garage when not in use.

Craig


----------



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

I also use an Ultimate stand. I usually rest the front wheel on the ground and hold the bike up by the stoker seatpost. This allows me to pedal/maintain/tune the drivetrain at chest height.

Similar to many of the pictures above.


----------



## 827286 (Aug 15, 2017)

kinda reminds me of the Air & Space museum


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

Son_Rising said:


> kinda reminds me of the Air & Space museum


----------

